# Wider slot cars track for HO scale Drag racing



## dtomol (Mar 30, 2005)

Has anyone looked into reproducing the original Aurora o gauge track to make drag strips? Also what about 1/43 scale track, that Tjets & other ho slot cars can run on?


----------



## gonegonzo (Jan 18, 2006)

I don't think anyone would tool up to make the O gauge track . The cost would be very high and afterward , you would still have a drag track that's substandard from one you could make yourself .

For a good drag track , cut your roadbed to the length needed and assemble on a good strong back frame . Route your 2 slots to size . Then go to your local welding supply and buy some .062 "mig welding" wire . Set your router up to cut the 4 grooves so you can press your mig wire in the groove . Before pressing the wire in , spread an ample amount of 2 part glue in the groove to secure wire . Be sure to clean excess glue off as you go along .

Paint the track with suitable paint .

You'll have a better track in the long run and the cost will probably be less than $100 without your power and timing system . 

I now where your coming from as I have an AW drag strip and while it's a nice set up , it is out of scale width wise . 

I hope this gives you an affordable option .

Gonzo


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

I used original Aurora O gauge to make three 1/64 drag tracks over time. last time the 6" pieces were $5 apiece. 
you do the math for 40' !
two of those i ripped the rail out and put continuous in. 

now check each custom track maker and price out 40' of their track which you can call your lane widths.


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

The greenbrier drag track was built using MAX Track

http://slotcar64.freeyellow.com/drag.html


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

alpink said:


> I used original Aurora O gauge to make three 1/64 drag tracks over time. last time the 6" pieces were $5 apiece.


:freak: Amazing. Last time I checked (years ago), you couldn't _give_ the stuff away.

-- D


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

FWIW, I have drag raced on Artin 1/43 Track. I added sleeves over the guide pin to make it fatter, and added braids to the pick-up shoes. It ran as good, if not better, than it did with regular shoes on regular HO Track. And I'm thinking of buying a bunch of cheap Artin 1/43 track, just to make into an HO Dragstrip. My only worry is, having to add braids to a couple dozen pairs of PU Shoes, and have others that I race do the same, which they may not want to do ?


----------



## a110alpine (Oct 30, 2012)

can't you just make aprons out of regular ho track????


----------



## TUFFONE (Dec 21, 2004)

Try Penn Line. Kind of hard to find but not overly expensive as loose track when you do. The size and lane spacing is wide similar to the Aurora O gauge track. I was able to buy 5 full boxes for about twenty bucks not too long ago.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

*Lane Spacing*



a110alpine said:


> can't you just make aprons out of regular ho track????


FYI- adding aprons onto standard HO track would be pointless, as the lane spacing is still the same. As it is, with 1/64 scale cars on Tomy or AW Track, the cars are only a scale ONE Foot Apart ! How'd you like to drive a Top Fueler at 300+ mph a mere 12 inch from another Fueler. And those that race non-magnet traction cars, you'll sooner or later be fishtailing and hopping around enough, to knock the car in the opposite lane off the track.... as I've even done that with my Marchon Dragstrip, which uses the Wider Lane spacing like Tyco and Life-Like use.


----------



## TheRockinator (May 16, 2007)

Well, it seems to me with a nice sharp blade on your average table saw you should just be able to take most any old HO track and cut it in half lengthwise. Then space the 2 lanes as far apart as you want with cork or some other material of proper height in between and there you go.

Later The have not tried it but why wouldn't that work Rockinator


----------



## gonegonzo (Jan 18, 2006)

Years ago we used to drag race in a friends basement with T-Jets and Magna cars . There were no sanctions at that time . 

His strip was made wider by laying two tracks side by side and covering the inside two lanes . It was basically a 4 lane strait away with only the two outer lanes used .

Gonzo


----------



## TheRockinator (May 16, 2007)

gonegonzo said:


> Years ago we used to drag race in a friends basement with T-Jets and Magna cars . There were no sanctions at that time .
> 
> His strip was made wider by laying two tracks side by side and covering the inside two lanes . It was basically a 4 lane strait away with only the two outer lanes used .
> 
> Gonzo


Just out of curiosity. What "sanctions" would there be now for racing in a friend basement? Aren't the "rules" or lack of, whatever you want them to be in a Basement, or garage, or family room, etc? 

Later The I don't believe there's a HO drag race cop that's gonna break in to MY house and tell me I can't run what I want how I want Rockinator :wave:


----------



## gonegonzo (Jan 18, 2006)

Rock ,

Run what you mighty well please at YOUR house . I'm sure there will be NO HO drag race cop knocking at your door telling you otherwise .

If you ever want to get serious about HO drag racing , visit Nitro Slots and study up my friend .

By the way , if you ever try ripping a piece of plastic sectional track on a table saw. be sure to where all the body protection that you have . The track shatters 90% of the time . 

I'd hate to have to read that the HO ambulance crew had to come to YOUR house and treat your Boo Boo .

I hope this helps clear up your questions you asked of me .

Gonzo


----------



## TheRockinator (May 16, 2007)

yeppers, answered nicely. Thanks. I'll keep the body armor handy if I ever decide to split a hard plastic track, just trying to think outside the box.

Later The I never intend to get "serious" about this Hobby strictly in it for fun but I like the idea of an HO ambulance I wonder if they make one for a four gear chassis Rockinator


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

*side by side*



gonegonzo said:


> Years ago we used to drag race in a friends basement with T-Jets and Magna cars . There were no sanctions at that time .
> 
> His strip was made wider by laying two tracks side by side and covering the inside two lanes . It was basically a 4 lane strait away with only the two outer lanes used .
> 
> Gonzo


Actually, remembering waaay back to the 1960's when I was a pre-teen, I DO Remember seeing a pamphlet or something from Aurora, showing a Dragstrip made with two tracks side by side, and just using the outer lanes. So yes, that idea was even thought about waay back then :thumbsup:


----------



## GTPguy (Oct 17, 2008)

Here's a side-by-side dragstrip I made. It uses a lot of straight track, but the spacing works out well.


----------



## gonegonzo (Jan 18, 2006)

GTP ,

The build looks great ! Do you have an overall picture ?

Gonzo


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

As far as ripping track and having it shatter has anyone ever tried using a plywood blade and run it backwards?

I used to install vinyl siding and I used a portable sliding miter saw with a plywood blade in reverse. I could cut down to temps of -15 without a single piece shattering. I event cut lexan and plexiglass with never an issue.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

https://www.mrconey.com/slotcars/classified/18386


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

*Thats what I'm talkin' About !*

Now THIS is Superb Modeling of a Dragstrip :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
And I love how you installed the borders along the sides too... Awesome !
Heck, you could even run the push trucks down those two center lanes to chase the Fuelers 



GTPguy said:


> Here's a side-by-side dragstrip I made. It uses a lot of straight track, but the spacing works out well.


----------



## gonegonzo (Jan 18, 2006)

I'm impressed !

Can you give any details as to converting the AW Christmas tree ? 

Maybe some ( does and don'ts ) ?

This is exactly what I would be looking for .

Gonzo


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

Aurora made some single lane track. Would that work?


----------



## GTPguy (Oct 17, 2008)

Gonzo, I posted some details about the track back in the spring in a couple threads. You might want to start by looking there.

Thread titles for search are: AW dragstrip modifications
Modified AW dragstrip
AW dragstrip wiring exposed (pics missing)

I made the track in modular sections since I don't have room for a permanent setup.
The tree was tricky because the ribbon wire is pretty big and not that easy to hide. I could have made the tree look better if it was bigger, but I wanted to keep it as small as possible.

As far as tips, use care in taking apart the AW plastic pieces in the overhead gantry and and finish line assembly. Label the wires to keep track of them when they are removed from their original places.

I'd be happy to answer specific questions (if I remember how I did things), and take more photos if needed.


----------



## gonegonzo (Jan 18, 2006)

GTP ,

I have two of the AW drag strips now . My buddy gave me another without the cars . So I have two to work with if I need two . I really would like to keep the boxed one complete if possible in case the wider build doesn't work out for me .

I'll look up your older posts and check things out .

Gonzo


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Threads(Links) on GTPguy's Dragstrip conversion...
Modified AW dragstrip > http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=389342

AW dragstrip wiring exposed> http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=386686

AW dragstrip modifications> http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=387818


----------



## gonegonzo (Jan 18, 2006)

Thank you Ralph for posting the previous track build links .

Ralph , are you or anyone else working on this or a similar project now ?

Do you race with other racers in your area , expect to or just building a strip for your own use ?

I'm just curious as to how many HO Drag Racers we have here on HT .

Gonzo


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

gonegonzo said:


> Thank you Ralph for posting the previous track build links .
> 
> Ralph , are you or anyone else working on this or a similar project now ?
> 
> ...


 I've not pursued changing my present "Marchon" dragstrip yet. Mainly I just use it for testing and tuning my cars. Although I occasionally will Drag Race with my GF on it, and once in a Blue moon, when I get visitors to my Cave, I get to drag race with them. Otherwise.... there is no interest from anyone within a 40 mile radius, to Race Any HO Venue with me 
PS- my Closest slot buddy is ParkRNDL, and rick is 85 miles away !


----------

